# Sms empfangen aber wie?



## Elmo123 (29. Dez 2013)

Hallo ich habe vor eine server anwendung zu schreiben die sms empfangen und auswerten soll welche von einer android app gesendet werden. Nur ich habe keinen plan wie ich das anstellen soll. Ich habe jetzt ewiglang gegooglet und bin zu keinen Ergebnis gekommen.
Also die wie kann ich sms mit einer java Application empfangen?

MfG


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (29. Dez 2013)

dafür brauchst du erstmal einen dienst und einen dienst-anbieter der dir dies überhaupt ermöglicht

SMS wurden fürs GSM-netz entwickelt, werden in der regel also durch zwei telefon-nummern empfänger und absender zugeordnet

sicher, auf den servern der provider sind dies auch nur "normale" daten, aber diese werden normalerweise wenn dann nur zur übergabe an einen anderen provider übers "internet" übertragen

provider-intern wird dann vermutlich über tunnel gearbeitet um die nachrichten nicht umständlich lange routen zu müssen


fakt : so lange du keinen anbieter hast der es dir ermöglicht dich mit einem rechner hinter einer handy-nummer zu verstecken, und da würde mir spontan kein anbieter einfallen der sowas für PRIVAT-personen vertreibt, wirst du damit kein glück haben


(man sieht es ja in der werbung zu gewissen uhrzeiten das es möglich ist, aber die dürften für solche dienste beim provider bestimmt auch nicht schlecht bezahlen, genug verdienen sie ja)




oder geht es jetzt darum das du von einem android-phone an das die SMS gehen diese mit ner app rausziehst und über ne normale socket-verbindung an einen server senden willst ? in dem fall musst du nur wissen wie du an die sms kommst, das sollte google liefern ... den rest findest du im netzwerkforum


----------



## ARadauer (29. Dez 2013)

Sen-Mithrarin hat gesagt.:


> fakt : so lange du keinen anbieter hast der es dir ermöglicht dich mit einem rechner hinter einer handy-nummer zu verstecken, und da würde mir spontan kein anbieter einfallen der sowas für PRIVAT-personen vertreibt, wirst du damit kein glück haben


Was? Du schließt ein Handy am PC an und ließt die SMS aus. Wie genau hängt vom Handy ab... fertig.. bzw kannst natürlich auch so einen umts stick nehmen...


----------



## Tobse (29. Dez 2013)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Was? Du schließt ein Handy am PC an und ließt die SMS aus. Wie genau hängt vom Handy ab... fertig.. bzw kannst natürlich auch so einen umts stick nehmen...



Dem schließe ich mich an. Mit einem UMTS-Modul und einem SIM-Karten leser (sollte beides bei Conrad etc. erhältlich sein) kann sich der PC als Handy ausgeben (Smartphones sind ja auch Computer, also kein Problem), dich beim nächsten Funkturm anmelden und munter deine SMS empfangen.
Das GSM-Protokoll sollte auch öffentlich einsehbar sein.


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (29. Dez 2013)

ja ... so gehts natürlich ... nur würde mir bei diesem selbst-gebasteltem ganz erlich einfach der sinn ... oder besser : ein vernünftiges, sinnvolles einsatzgebiet / ein sinnvoller anwendungsfall ... fehlen

wozu sollte man sich die mühe machen (wobei, was heißt mühe, sicher : mit nem UMTS-stick und ner software die ne offene API zur verfügng stellt sollte das recht einfach machbar sein) ? was kann man damit umsetzen ? welchen wirklich wirtschaftlichen grund sollte man für sowas haben ?


einfach nur hobby-mäßig kann man ja mal was versuchen, aber für den produktiven einsatz würde ich dann doch auf andere lösungen zurückgreifen


----------



## Tobse (29. Dez 2013)

Das hätte auch privat sinn. Wenn ich z.B. meinen Geldbeutel verliere kann ich meinem Server von jedem Handy aus eine SMS schicken, der sperrt dann Kreditkarten, EC-Karten, meldet den Ausweis als gestohlen usw.
Wenn ich den Schlüssel vergessen habe schicke ich eine Passwort-SMS an meinen Heim-Server (gibts ja heutzutage) der mir dann die Tür aufschließt.
Die liste ist Lang...

Und gewerblich ließe sich so z.B. eine eingegebene Telefonnummer bestätigen (siehe Google etc) oder sonstige Dienste (inkl. Bezahlung) anbieten, siehe Jamba.


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (9. Jan 2014)

zum "bestätigen von RN" : solche dienste laufe andersrum : du gibst deine nummer preis und der anbieter ballert dir gleich mal n abo rein was über deine rechnung abgebucht wird, daher hat er auch das geld von sich aus dir eine sms zukommen zu lassen
(gut, google jetzt mal abgesehen, aber die meisten anderen anbieter, gerade dieser "surveys" arbeiten genau so)

zu der idee : ich lass bei mir n server laufen der dann bei SMS mit text X aktion Y ausführt
hmmm ... da würde ich gleich auf ne direkte verbindung via netzwerk gehen, also nix mit SMS sondern über 3G
und als türöffner : wenn man nicht unbedingt ne FritzBox 7312 hat die nach 2 1/2 metern kein signal mehr liefert kann man sich auch gleich in sein wlan anmelden und hat dann nicht mal den stress mit ner 3g-verbindung

ja sicher ... ich such jetzt irgendwie gegen-gründe, aber ganz erlich : wer nutzt heutzutage noch SMS ? jeder anbieter hat heute n datenvolumen drin, auch wenns nur 100MB sind, so sind die verträge meist so gestrickt das lediglich eine drosselung erfolgt aber keine mehrkosten entstehen

und ob ich mir jetzt ne billigen tarif mit internet-flat hole oder extra-kosten zahle nur um zusätzlich sms verschicken zu können ... da weis ich dann doch wohl was ich eher mache


----------

